# Fuel Line Replacement on IDC 580 Supreme



## djenkins (May 28, 2006)

I have an IDC 580 Supreme. The fuel lines are dried out, broken and the primer bulb is broken. I bought a new primer bulb and some fuel line but don't know how to route the lines.

I have a connection on the top of the carb, another on the bottom of the carb, two connections on the back of the primer bulb and two places to put lines in the gas tank.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=147204
Is yours anything like this?


----------



## djenkins (May 28, 2006)

Similar, not quite. On the primer -- which is inlet and which is outlet? On the carb, which is inlet and which is outlet?


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

The pictures are labeled


----------

